# nothing too planned..



## jeniferbwa (Jan 28, 2007)

Just a couple snappyshots of my little one.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 28, 2007)

oh yeah, b&w too..


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very cute.  I love close-ups!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm a sucker for B&W.  I think I like it with a bit more contrast & gamma.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> I'm a sucker for B&W.  I think I like it with a bit more contrast & gamma.



Thank you, you are much better at editing than me:blushing:


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 30, 2007)

jeniferbwa said:


> Thank you, you are much better at editing than me:blushing:


:blushing:   Bah, it's easy.  That one actually didn't have as much contrast as I thought I put in, hehehe.

If you want easy editing, go to www.irfanview.com.  Download & install irfanview.  Associate all your (non RAW) image files with it.  When you have a pic you want to edit, hit Shift+G.  In many cases, you can fix underexposed shots by boosting the gamma a bit and adding a bit of contrast.

You can make B&Ws by reducing the saturation to 0, then sliding the contrast up to your taste.

Give it a go.  You'll be surprised at how easy it can be.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> :blushing:   Bah, it's easy.  That one actually didn't have as much contrast as I thought I put in, hehehe.
> 
> If you want easy editing, go to www.irfanview.com.  Download & install irfanview.  Associate all your (non RAW) image files with it.  When you have a pic you want to edit, hit Shift+G.  In many cases, you can fix underexposed shots by boosting the gamma a bit and adding a bit of contrast.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I downloaded that a long time ago but totally forgot about it lol


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 1, 2007)

jeniferbwa said:


> Thanks! I downloaded that a long time ago but totally forgot about it lol


Hehehe, I have been using it for years, and late last year, I finally realized I really *should* send the $25 to register it to my old buddy Irfan. (that's his name; he's a Czech programmer)


----------

